# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Η αυγοτροφή που έκανα δεν ειναι αποδεκτή

## falkonis

Εφτιαξα αυγοτροφη βάζοντας: αυγο βραστό με το τσοφλη, Μέλι αραιομενο σε γαλα, ρίγανη, μήλο, φρυγανια ΑΛΛΑ τα πουλάκια δεν την πλησιάζουν. Κάποια παρατήρηση; Να δοκιμάσω κάποια άλλη συνταγή;

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλημέρα φίλε falkonis αν θες πες μας λίγο την διαδικασία που ακολούθησες και αν ειναι ευκολο βγάλε μια φωτό την αυγοτροφή σου....Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις την *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*

----------


## jk21

Μηλο σε καμμια περιπτωση σε αυγοτροφη που δεν ψηνεται .Χαλα πολυ ευκολα  .Μας δειχνεις λιγο φωτο να δουμε την υφη της;

----------


## falkonis

> Μηλο σε καμμια περιπτωση σε αυγοτροφη που δεν ψηνεται .Χαλα πολυ ευκολα  .Μας δειχνεις λιγο φωτο να δουμε την υφη της;

----------


## falkonis

Εχω σηκώσει βιντεάκι για την υφή. Διαδικασία πρωτα τα 2 αυγά με το τσόφλι, μετά 3/4 μηλο, αραιομένο μελι σε γάλα 1/2 φλυτζανακι καφε, ρίγανη, φρυγανια με χτυπήματα ανάμεσα στο μπλεντερακι.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Από όσα μπορώ να καταλάβω η υφή είναι λασπώδης . Δεν ξεχωρίζω καλά ; Σε κάθε περίπτωση άκουσε τον Δημήτρη και ξέχασε το μήλο .

----------


## nikolaslo

Υπαρχουν στο υποφορουμ με τις αυγοτροφες αρκετες συνταγες αλλες ευκολες αλλες πιο χρονοβορες βρες απο εκει καποια και δοκιμασε ειναι και στα πουλακια αλλα τρωνε τα παντα αλλα ειναι πιο επιλεκτικα

----------


## antonispahn

μπορεις να βαλεις λιγη αυγοτροφη εμποριου να την αφρατεψεις, όπως ειπε ο Δημητρης καλυτερα όχι μηλο. Γενικα για οποιαδήποτε νεα τροφη δωσε χρονο στα πουλια μπορει να μην φανε με την πρωτη αλλα αμα επιμενεις συνηθως την αποδεχονται

----------


## jk21

πες μας τι υλικα θελεις να διαθετει η αυγοτροφη σου ,να σου πω ποια συνταγη σου ταιριαζει .Η συγκεκριμενη ισως να μπορουσε να τροποποιηθει πριν αρκετη ωρα για να μην ειναι με λασπωδη υφη και μετα να μπει καταψυξη να μην χαλασει το μηλο ,αλλα ειναι αργα τωρα

----------


## falkonis

Θέλω καποια συνταγή με υλικά που υπάρχουν στο σπίτι.Δεν πηγαίνω εύκολα στα μαγαζιά για ψώνια. Αλλα τι ενοείς είναι αργά. Αυτή που εχω στο βίντεο ετοιμάζομε σε λίγο να τις προσθέσω αλεύρι ή πεικην πάουντερ ή φρυγανιά. 
Αν κατάλαβα καλά πρέπει να είναι ποιο στεγνή η αυγοτροφή.
 Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω πόσο ευαίσθητη είναι η αυγοτροφή αυτή; Δηλαδή τους έβαλα το πρωί (11:00) μέχρι πότε μπορώ να την έχω στο κλουβί; 
Αντέχει 24ωρο; 
Εκεί που διάβασα την συνταγή έγραφε να την έχω στο ψυγείο (συντηρηση) έως 4 ημέρες και το καλοκαίρι αλλαγή στο κλουβί πρωί και απόγευμα τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες. 
Επίσης μπορώ να την βάζω από το ψυγείο κατ' ευθείων στο κλουβί τόσο παγωμένη;

----------


## nikolaslo

24ωρο ποτε ειτε ειναι χειμονας ειτε καλοκαιρι...

----------


## falkonis

> Θέλω καποια συνταγή με υλικά που υπάρχουν στο σπίτι.Δεν πηγαίνω εύκολα στα μαγαζιά για ψώνια. Αλλα τι ενοείς είναι αργά. Αυτή που εχω στο βίντεο ετοιμάζομε σε λίγο να τις προσθέσω αλεύρι ή πεικην πάουντερ ή φρυγανιά. 
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά πρέπει να είναι ποιο στεγνή η αυγοτροφή.
>  Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω πόσο ευαίσθητη είναι η αυγοτροφή αυτή; Δηλαδή τους έβαλα το πρωί (11:00) μέχρι πότε μπορώ να την έχω στο κλουβί; 
> Αντέχει 24ωρο; 
> Εκεί που διάβασα την συνταγή έγραφε να την έχω στο ψυγείο (συντηρηση) έως 4 ημέρες και το καλοκαίρι αλλαγή στο κλουβί πρωί και απόγευμα τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες. 
> Επίσης μπορώ να την βάζω από το ψυγείο κατ' ευθείων στο κλουβί τόσο παγωμένη;


Εβαλα πεηκιν παουντερ και φρυγανια και να το αποτελεσμα:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7ovNRgwKvY

----------


## nikolaslo

Το μπεικιν δεν ξερω αν κανει να το φανε τα πουλακια ωμο

----------


## jk21

δες αυτες τις δυο συνταγες

*Μια πολύ απλή αυγοτροφή σε 5 βήματα**Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής*συγχωνευοντας την παρουσιαση και των δυο  με υλικα μονο αυτα που βρισκεις πανευκολα σπιτι σου ,εχεις να επιλεξεις 


αμυλουχα βαση φρυγανια ή τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης ή συνδιασμο τους  5 κουταλιες της σουπας συνολικα 

1  αυγο βρασμενο για 12 λεπτα

ριγανη 1 κουταλια της σουπας

και λιγο τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο για ασβεστιο 1 κοφτο κουταλι του γλυκου






για αυτη  που εχεις τωρα ....  κανε πολτο ενα μηλο και αστο αυριο σκετο να δεις τι χρωμα θα εχει μεχρι το βραδυ ... οποιος σου το πε να το εχεις σαν υλικο αυγοτροφης που μενει τοσα 24ωρα στο ψυγειο ,ας σου εξηγειται πως διατηρειται .... δεν σου εγγυωμαι οτι ολα θα πανε καλα αν δωσεις αυτη που εχεις φτιαξει ...

----------


## an.nicolaou

μπρόκολο ή πορτοκάλι μπορούμε;

----------


## jk21

πορτοκαλι οχι ,γιατι οξειδωνεται ακομα πιο γρηγορα απο το μηλο .Μπροκολο αν μπει αψητο και αυτο χανει τη θρεπτικη αξια σταδιακα και ειναι προτιμοτερο να τριβεται μικρη ποσοτητα στην ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης μιας ημερας ,εκτος αν οταν το τριψουμε ,μπει καταψυξη και βγαζουμε αυγοτροφη απο κει καθε μερα .Δεν εχει ομως την ιδια αλλοιωση οπως το μηλο .Επισης καλα ειναι να το ζεματιζουμε για 1 λεπτο σε καυτο νερο .Σε ψητη αυγοτροφη κρατα περισσοτερο

----------


## falkonis

> δες αυτες τις δυο συνταγες
> 
> *Μια πολύ απλή αυγοτροφή σε 5 βήματα*
> 
> 
> *Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια. Τελικά έφτιαξα νέα με αυγο, φρυγανιά, ρίγανη, μελι αραιομενο σε γάλα. Περιμενω να δω αντίδραση των πουλιών

----------

